# Congrats on HB347, Ohio



## Grenadier (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice to see, that your congressmen did the right thing, by overriding the veto of the corrupt governor, Bob Taft.  

HB347 will become law in 90 days, so just bear with the inconsistencies for a wee bit longer.  

For those of you who don't know, HB347 brought Ohio in line with most of the other states that allow lawful gun ownership and concealed weapons carry, and that now you don't have to memorize 100+ different laws for each part of the state.  It also removes ambiguous language, striking the ability of anti-gun politicians to enact their own version of the laws.  

http://ohioccw.org/


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 12, 2006)

That is great!  Any news on reciprocity with other states yet?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 12, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> That is great! Any news on reciprocity with other states yet?


 
No big changes yet, and it's going to take some time, but at least many of the stumbling blocks have been removed.  

http://www.packing.org/state/ohio/

shows a pretty good listing so far. 

If you want to carry in significantly more states, though, you can get a non-resident permit for the state of New Hampshire.  20 bucks and a copy of your current state concealed carry permit, and you'll get your permit in 2 weeks.  

http://www.packing.org/state/new_hampshire/


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 12, 2006)

Good for them.  From what I understand, this does away with the idiotic requirement that CCW holders keep the weapon in plain sight in their vehicles even though they were allowed to conceal outside the vehicle.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats Ohio and a job well done


----------

